# Coldwater Loader review Long term



## suburban99 (Apr 6, 2010)

Bought my Hinomoto tractor and loader from Coldwater Tractor in Hoquim WA.
Both loader and tractor have performed well. Picked it up at their shop in Hoquim...what a place...about 150 small tractors and a fab shop where they make loaders and backhoe attachments. They are honest hardworking people who employ local and ship across the USA... Very Honest down to earth and reliable. I would not hesitate buying from them again.


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

I just found about the Coldwater loaders.
I can't find any specs on them.
I was told by cold water, approx 1200 lbs, but to look at some forums. I know the tractors hp means a lot.
so I'm looking a ym2210
I had one 20 years ago. worked the dog poop out of it, then sold it when I hurt my back. I don't have anything bad to say about my last ym, so I'm hopeful from another one this time😇


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bennyhill said:


> I just found about the Coldwater loaders.
> I can't find any specs on them.
> I was told by cold water, approx 1200 lbs, but to look at some forums. I know the tractors hp means a lot.
> so I'm looking a ym2210
> I had one 20 years ago. worked the dog poop out of it, then sold it when I hurt my back. I don't have anything bad to say about my last ym, so I'm hopeful from another one this time😇


Ben, Are you looking at getting a YM2210? 

The Parts Manual for that model is here in the RESOURCE MANAGER > TRACTOR > CUT SIZE TRACTORS 

We have a good Yanmar sub forum here too. Stop in and check it out.
Yanmar 

And for everything Yanmar as an owner, we have the Yanmar Tractor Owner Group here: 
main groups.io Group This link has good resources to find another machine ! 

Now, the YM2210 is a rare bird to a degree. It's the largest in the 2TR engine family and very unique to only itself. Thus parts are very hard to locate. Additionally, the 2TR90 and it's smaller versions like the 2TR27 and 2TR22 are the loudest running engines in the YM-Series family.

The YM-Series models with the 3-cly 3T84 and the 3T80 engines are much more plentiful for parts and support. And they are much more quieter that the popper 2-cly engines. 

20 years is a long time. Y2K was the big thing back then.


----------

